# Normal engine temperature - Hyme B Klasse 544



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

our recently purchased Hymer B Klasse 544 '02 plate seems to take a long time to warm up, and the temperature guage never reaches the half way mark - if it was a fuel guage it would be about 3/8 full.

Is this normal for this camper, or should I expect the temperature to be higher?

The heater isn't particularly effective, needing to be on full speed and maximum temperature for anything above luke warm air to come out of the vents.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Check the thermostat in the engine,, if it's stuck or missing you'll get exactly those symptoms.

If it were my van I'd put in a new one anyway,,, they don't last forever


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 2000 B694 with a TDi engine and on cold days I get 1/4 way up the scale after some time, and maybe _just _halfway if its 30 degrees. I had the thermostat replaced thinking it must be stuck open, but the mechanic said the old one looked fine and sure enough...no change.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Engine temp*

you can Increase your engine temp by putting a radiator blind on ,An engine that does not reach its operating temperature is an Inefficent one.
Is your engine cooling fan coming on to early.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i had a water temp gauge problem,on fiat ducato, changed thermostat and temp sender unit , temp gauge coming up to half way mark and heater working fine now, before temp gauge was only showing up to quarter so changed both items at the same time just to make sure i had the problem covered while coolant was drained lower than cylinder head.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a Hymer 544 b classic based on the 2.8td ducato (year 2000) which we bought new, and we have allways had this same problem as yourself. I have had it checked over and no faults found, so I have assumed that it is a weakness in this Ducato . I will be interested to see whether anyone has useful suggestions , although I am reluctant to put a radiator blind on as for the last 8 years we have had no trouble from the engine whatsoever, and when required the van goes like the proverbial sh*t off a shovel!! By the way as far as the truma heater is concerned as we have sometimes camped in winter in Scotland and a large part of the gas truma heater output is blown under our van into a plastic box inside which is the waste tank (to prevent the waste water freezing), I decided early on to blank off this heater duct so that all the heat comes into the main body of the van (including the lockers) . We have not had any problem with the waste tank freezing although I do keep it pretty empty. Perhaps those of you with the double floor Hymers will not have this problem.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Our 584 w reg Fiat doesn't take too long to warm up and probably reaches the same point on the gauge as yours.

Johnny F


----------

